# Ein Bild Vektorisieren



## JanDelay (26. Oktober 2002)

Hallo ich habe ein grosses Prob

ich habe eine bmp grafik mit normal - schlechter qualität und möchte daraus eine vektorgrafik machen damit man sie mit einem schneideplotter plotten kann...

wenn ich die bitmap in corel trace vektorisieren lass auf 100 genauigkeit dann macht trace immer 3000 bildpunkte...

das ist natürlich zu viel 

wie kann man ein bild präzise von hand vektorisieren?

danke

jan


----------



## mirscho (29. Oktober 2002)

HA! guck mal im photoshop forum....das ist so ein thread...

Vektorladys -> Wo ist ihr Nest. Guck da mal...

des weiteren kann ich dir da ein Buch empfehlen...was sich nur mit diesem Thema beschäftigt, natürlich in Kombi mit Photoshop und Illustrator....der Titel ist Photorealistic Techniques with Photoshop and Illustrator... so oder so ähnlich ist der Titel..

ja schau halt mal...


----------



## propaganda X (11. November 2002)

ich nehm immer streamline (von adobe), geht meistens ganz gut, aber das problemm mit den viellen punkten in den pfaden kenne ich auch, lässt sich aber mit etwas rumprobiere oder erfahrung auch bei den einstellungen ganz gut regeln.

im zweifelsfalle kann ich noch empfehlen, in photoshop das bild vorzubearbeiten mit bspw. tontrennung, gradation, kantenbetonung oder einfach unscharf machen.


----------



## xbs (15. November 2002)

ich kann dir Corel Trace empfehlen, ansonsten in AI oder freehand das nachzeichnen-werkzeug (trace tool)


----------



## boris (25. November 2002)

also stream line ist ja mal echt mist .. kann man diese punkte irgendwie austellen, weil dann zeichne ich das bild lieber selber nach als das vonn steamline zu verwenden.
ciao


----------



## propaganda X (25. November 2002)

also zugegebenermassen muss man bei streamline reinkommen und erst etwas erfahrung sammeln, um ein gefühl für zu kriegen. hatte aber lange nichts anderes, auch corel trace nicht, deshalb kann ich keinen vergleich anstellen.

ich weiss jetzt nicht genau was du mit punkte ausstellen meinst.

am wichtigsten ist jedoch, vorher die verschiedenen Voreinstellungen anzupassen (unter options).

ach, und manchmal ist es ganz gut - und je nach bild - vorher noch etwas einzustellen (also bei mir hilft es meistens, aber eben nicht bei jedem bild, etwas tontrennung und noch etwas weichzeichnung vorher anzuwenden), also in photoshop noch etwas vorzubereiten...

aber vielleicht ist ja corel besser....

good luck


----------



## boris (25. November 2002)

also bei mir isses so, dass alle fotos aussehn als hätte ich sie in PS durch den aquarellfilter gejagt


----------



## propaganda X (25. November 2002)

also probier mal verschiedene bilder und verschiedene einstellungen aus.

um etwas gefühl zu bekommen, wie das ding arbeitet (erklären kann ichs dir nicht genau) nutze Options --> Color/B&W Settings

spiel dort etwas rum, da hast du auch einen preview-button, und schon hast du ganz unterschiedliche ergebnisse (in der standard-einstellung wirds wirklich fast immer wie aquarell ...)


----------

